
Ask HN: What awesome projects did you shipped in 2018? - yitchelle
2018 is closing fast. So what awesome projects did you shipped during the year?
======
mindcrime
Nothing yet, but I still have a couple of days left. The goal here at Fogbeam
Labs all year has been to launch our "Fogcutter" SaaS platform in 2018, and
it's down to a few final things that need to be done to launch and finally be
able to actually call it "shipped".

Ask me again on the 31st. :-)

